# AES Offers 2.5-Ounce Heavyweight Cap Tearaway



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

American Embroidery Supply heavyweight tearaway, #3025, is the ideal choice for headwear when you only want to use one layer. This 2.5-ounce nonwoven is made using the wet-laid process so it offers the best in multi-directional stability and density, which is exactly what you need for sharp, crisp embroidered cap designs. 

While other cap stabilizers are 3 ounces or more, this 2.5-ounce tearaway is so dense it can handle even high stitch count designs with the same professional-quality results. 

AES heavyweight cap tearaway can be laundered or dry-cleaned with excellent results, and it tears away cleanly. Lubricants are added to the stabilizer to aid in needle glide. 

It comes in rolls in a variety of widths and sizes. A 4-inch width comes in a 200-yard roll. It also is sold in a 23-inch width in a 100-yard roll, and a 46-inch width comes in 100- and 200-yard rolls. 

American Embroidery Supply offers a full line of stabilizers and embroidery supplies such as scissors, snips, bobbins, thread, needles, and more. For more information, please contact American Embroidery Supply at 888-518-6522; 770-627-2847; fax: 706-322-8504; or email: [email protected].


----------

